# how to unlock (open line) a huawei HSDPA usb stick



## JMN (May 27, 2010)

how to unlock (open line) a huawei HSDPA usb stick

3G E160


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

The only way to unlock this is by calling your Provider and get the code from them. TSF does not provide assistance on cracking codes and therefore will not be able to help you with this. Please read our Forum Rules regarding this.

This Thread is now Closed.


----------

